# pics



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

ok what is the best way to take pictures of your tank i know to take the flash off and put it on macro but i can't seem to get it because the fish are always moving and the pic blurs. can someone help me out plz?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

When taking pics in macro and without the flash you need to be extremely still. I would suggest taking pics with the flash on and pointing the flash either up or side ways or stand at a diagonal to your tank.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

ok thanks i will try that


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup what he said, and make sure ur glass is clean lol.
If your not going to use the flash your tank needs to have some pretty bright lights, that's why i run over my breeder tanks twin tubes, it gives me enough light to easily take pics on macro.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

He is a She.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

lol, i think malawianpro guessed based on ur avatar


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Aw well, that could be it too.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lmao umm yea off ur avatar 

My apologies


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

No prob....accepted.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Also when I take pics I put the camera right as close to the glass as possible, and use flash.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I generally do not like to use a flash because it does weird things to their eyes and or screws with the colors of the fish or other things in the tank.


----------

